# My cat is not liking my new puppy.



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi everyone.. I need some help, big time. 
We just adopted a 2 month old long hair chihuahua, Twink, on Friday (6 days ago). She is adorable, see my profile picture for proof. She has her normal hyper puppy moments, but she's hilarious and adorable. We have had our 1 1/2 yr old cat, Monkey, for 10 months now. She never scratches, snaps, bites etc (except my boyfriend when he catches her in the wrong mood)...She has/had an amazing personality. Very social, loved to cuddle/play... She's also pretty big, about 14 lbs. 

So we are trying pretty much everything to get them to work out. We bought the cat new toys, play with her and baby her, etc... I've even slept out in the living room with the cat at night so that she knows we still care about her.

*But the cat is just not feeling it with the dog.* We bought a play pen for the puppy (yes, a play pen. for babies.) to kind of create a barrier, because the cat keeps swatting at the puppy. It's scary, because the puppy is 1/10 of her size, and obviously chihuahua's eyes stick out so we don't want the cat to hurt her. We tried them through a gate first, the cat swatted... then when she's in her play pen, sometimes they'll touch noses and the cat will run away, sometimes the cat tries to swat (thank god for the play pen).. Today I thought I had them at a pretty good place... I sat next to the cat with the dog in my lap a few times etc...Then I put the puppy down, she went to just sniff the cat- and of course the cat got her. The puppy cried (she didn't draw blood or anything) and I felt SO bad...

Is this going to work out? Can I be doing anything differently? I'm afraid of the puppy getting hurt.. I read all these stories about chihuahuas+ cats getting along so well, and our cat thinks the puppy is some weird invading little booger. :foxes15:

Thanks so much for any help!
-Danielle


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

We also have a cat that doesn't like our chihuahua! Although we've had the cat for 7 years before the puppy. she likes our golden, same age as her, so we didn't think a puppy would be different. I am a first time cat owner. Well, I, too was afraid of the cat hurting the puppy so I blocked passage to our second floor. As the pup grew, I tried to get them together, but the cat wanted no part of it and hid under the bed all the time. So, Angel, our chi, would go under the bed also! And the dumb cat would just growl and hiss. She is such a gentle cat! And she started out as a ferel!

So we just keep the upstairs blocked! I'm afraid he will pee or poo if he has access and I can't see him. he's totally house broken, but he is still a bit young and I don't trust him where I can't see him.

I think if you don't try to make them get along, but just keep a close eye on them, they will be fine. I think puppies are just to active for cats.


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

Our cat (15 years old) doesn't like our chihuahuas either. We've had lily for two years and the cat tolerates her but lily also doesn't normally chase or bother her. The puppy wants desparately to play with the cat but the cat wants no part of it. The cat will hiss and smack her in the head and then run away. When we see the puppy starting to go in the cats direction we just distract her and she forgets about the cat.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Our cat would hide at the top of the stairs for weeks when we got our puppy,gradually she came a little nearer and just watched,one day she came in the same room,distracted Lily with a toy so the cat sat under the table.The rest is history ,they loved each other and would run and play upstairs under the beds.Unfortunately the cat was put down a few months ago and Lily misses her to this day.I'm sure as they're both young they'll come round.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

As long as the cat really doesn't attack the puppy, they'll be fine. The cat will smack the pup, and that's OK. My cat has my puppy right where she wants her---scared of her! They will work things out. Just be aware of the cat's claws. Mine doesn't have them, so I don't worry too much. Bonnie has been nipped though, and runs from the cat.


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

susan davis said:


> As long as the cat really doesn't attack the puppy, they'll be fine. The cat will smack the pup, and that's OK. My cat has my puppy right where she wants her---scared of her! They will work things out. Just be aware of the cat's claws. Mine doesn't have them, so I don't worry too much. Bonnie has been nipped though, and runs from the cat.



The claws are what I'm afraid of =/.. I went to petsmart to look for like little gloves we could put on the cat so she could still knock the dog around, but not actually hurt her.. Everyone looked at me like I was nuts. Which I am, but still.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope they eventually get over it, I don't know what to suggest as I've got a simular problem.
My cat won't go anywhere near the dog and niether me anymore as she can smell him on me, I had a really special bond with her which appears to have been lost, it is depressing.

My other cat however is rather tolerant, quite proud of her tbh, shes been chased a few times and had the terror run up to her but touch wood no claws or swipes yet.


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

heartagram said:


> I hope they eventually get over it, I don't know what to suggest as I've got a simular problem.
> My cat won't go anywhere near the dog and niether me anymore as she can smell him on me, I had a really special bond with her which appears to have been lost, it is depressing.
> 
> My other cat however is rather tolerant, quite proud of her tbh, shes been chased a few times and had the terror run up to her but touch wood no claws or swipes yet.



Our puppy sleeps in a crate next to our bed, cat has free roam... I've been having my boyfriend stay in bed to keep an eye on the dog& sleeping out with the cat... I guess so she knows I'm not ditching her, ya know? Maybe try something like that? I know what you mean about the bond .


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Most animals will not appreciate a puppy. Puppies are CRAZY. I believe it has a lot to do with introduction. When we brought Odie home, we kept the cats and her separated by a closed door, to first get them used to each other's smell. After a week and a half, we graduated to visual contact. After that went well, we allowed them to actually sniff each other but kept Odie on a leash so the cats could control how close they wanted to get. 

When the puppy is out of the playpen, does your cat have somewhere safe and high off the ground it can go and just observe? Adding an animal to your family is a pretty traumatic experience for your cat. You're doing the right thing by only allowing them around each other fully supervised. Your puppy is invading your cats space and it just sounds like it's too much too soon. 

If you have a harness and leash for your puppy, I would use it indoors so your cat has control over the situation. If it were me, I would start at the beginning and not even let the puppy sniff the cat. Let the cat come around first.


----------



## rachjenn (May 2, 2012)

That's a good idea - clip the cats claws so at least you know your chi eye's are free from being scratched.


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

rachjenn said:


> That's a good idea - clip the cats claws so at least you know your chi eye's are free from being scratched.



You can't really cut cat nails very short at all.. They have a vein running through them, they do seem to be making small steps though thank god.


----------



## ChocoChiChiMoma (Aug 5, 2012)

We are lucky I guess...our cats LOVE our little lady, even though she pesters the fire out of them!! BUT one thing to suggest is Soft Paws...they are rubber claw "covers" that you can put on yourself. They send the glue to use on them. They work BEAUTIFULLY!, also great if you have leather furniture!!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free...
Melissa


----------



## George's Mum (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a Bengal (3 yrs) and 2 Norwegian forests (2yrs) all big cats. Got my chi 2 months ago and whilst at first things were tetchy they are starting to accept each other more each day. My youngest female will come for a sniff n snuggle and other 2 are using sheathed claws when playing so it's definitely getting better. Stick with it they will get there


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

George's Mum said:


> I have a Bengal (3 yrs) and 2 Norwegian forests (2yrs) all big cats. Got my chi 2 months ago and whilst at first things were tetchy they are starting to accept each other more each day. My youngest female will come for a sniff n snuggle and other 2 are using sheathed claws when playing so it's definitely getting better. Stick with it they will get there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Aw that's definitely good to hear. They are making progress, it's small... But I'll take it. Every time we get them together the puppy tries to lick the cat in the face. It's cute, but the cat just runs. At least she isn't hitting her.



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

